# Cypripedium calceolus



## Simon Richartz (Jan 15, 2017)

calceolus; watching the snow; waiting for spring.


----------



## JAB (Jan 15, 2017)

Welcome first of all. 
Secondly... would you like to share your growing methods? Are those just in a sterile jar?


----------



## abax (Jan 15, 2017)

Welcome to ST from KY. Are you planning to plant all these outside?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 15, 2017)

Welcome from NYC. Good luck with those, please keep us posted.


----------



## eggshells (Jan 16, 2017)

I want two! Can't wait for spring. 

I'm anxious to see what comes out of the ground of what I planted last fall.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jan 16, 2017)

That is an impressive crop of very healthy seedlings ready to come out of flask. Please update when you get to next steps.


----------



## Simon Richartz (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks for your welcome. 
These young plants are for my garden. I will store the jars in a fridge from next week till May. That’s the reason I sorted them the last days and an occasion for the pictures.
European calceolus grows in my garden in the natural soil without any shelter.
Ulla Silkens five years in the garden.




In 2015 I made this picture from the sorting of calceolus jars before cold treatment in January.




My favorite hardy orchid are Dactylorhiza; so I mostly grow these in my garden.


----------



## eggshells (Jan 16, 2017)

Very impressive


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 17, 2017)

Looks like a bank vault!


----------



## Don I (Jan 17, 2017)

I can't believe it. What an excellent thing. Do you have to amend your garden for the marsh orchids? It looks like you have enough for all of Lower Saxony.
Don


----------



## NYEric (Jan 18, 2017)

:drool:


----------



## Simon Richartz (Jan 18, 2017)

Don I said:


> I can't believe it. What an excellent thing. Do you have to amend your garden for the marsh orchids? It looks like you have enough for all of Lower Saxony.
> Don


For growing marsh orchids (and Cypripedium) in sandy soil it is helpful to add some dolomite CaMg(CO3)2. Before the place became my garden; it was used intensively for hay production with the result of acidification. In the early years I added lots of calcium to the soil for a suitable pH. Marsh orchids and their mycorrhiza are not in need of Ca; but because of any reason it makes the plant healthier. (for Cypripedium mycorrhiza Ca is indispensable)

The structure of this soil is difficult to describe, it is suitable for most European orchids.









Growing marsh orchids in vitro is easy


----------



## Rick (Jan 19, 2017)

Very impressive programn:clap::clap:

I think you should correspond with Dr Zettler at Illinois College.


----------



## Simon Richartz (Jan 21, 2017)

Rick said:


> Very impressive programn:clap::clap:
> 
> I think you should correspond with Dr Zettler at Illinois College.


I don´t think that this is “science”. It doesn’t even get in touch with the “scientific way of processing” nowadays. Growing Cypripedium kentuckiense in a jar till it could flower is more like growing a bonsai than anything else.


----------



## Rick (Jan 21, 2017)

Simon Richartz said:


> I don´t think that this is “science”. It doesn’t even get in touch with the “scientific way of processing” nowadays. Growing Cypripedium kentuckiense in a jar till it could flower is more like growing a bonsai than anything else.



Don't worry about that. Dr Z operates a orchid micro-propagation lab dedicated to orchid conservation. He specializes in mycorrhizal relationships and collaboration with other successful flaskers would always be viewed as potential to learn new insights.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 23, 2017)

Love those purple leaves.


----------



## Simon Richartz (Jan 25, 2017)

I like the purple leaves too.
Unfortunately most lose some color during summer.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 25, 2017)

What is the dactyl potting mix, and how do you over winter?


----------



## Simon Richartz (Jan 26, 2017)

The “potting mix” is just sandy soil from under the turf in my garden. Dactylorhiza do better in boarders than in containers. My container culture is only a compromise if I have to wash cold treated vitro plants and there is no possibility to plant them directly in beds. In a normal winter Dactylorhiza in containers will not be damaged by frost here; but by permanent altering of temperature and moisture.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 26, 2017)

Thanks for sharing. Those are very hard to get here!!!


----------



## Simon Richartz (Feb 1, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Thanks for sharing. Those are very hard to get here!!!


Do you mean Dactylorhiza or Cypripedium?
These Dactylorhiza had been breed from green incarnate. Sometimes a seedling of this specie shows red color in the leaves. But you need some generations for intense red leaves.
I do not know a lot about the red leaved tibeticum. In central Europe is at least one grower propagating these regularly.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2017)

Yes, the Dactylorhiza are rare as hen's teeth; only one domestic source I know of. Thanks for sharing and good luck in your production.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 1, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Yes, the Dactylorhiza are rare as hen's teeth; only one domestic source I know of. Thanks for sharing and good luck in your production.



I know 2: Ron Burch and Great Lakes orchids.


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 2, 2017)

Those seedlings look freaky!  I love the look, almost like fungal mycelium.


----------



## Simon Richartz (May 24, 2017)

A walk; one hour from the place, I have to go to work some days per week.


----------



## chris20 (May 24, 2017)

Incredible! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 24, 2017)

Wow!


----------



## NYEric (May 24, 2017)

I agree!


----------



## JAB (May 24, 2017)

I would never go back to work if I walked by that field daily!!

Thank you, and welcome to ST!

Cheers
Jake


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 25, 2017)

A little slice of Eden you've got there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eggshells (May 25, 2017)

Pretty darn impressive. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------

